# Anybody have knowledge on aftermarket pedels?



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Just want a new brake pedel that is smaller less width. My boots are wide enough where it is a pain to go from throttle to brake pedel. Use it for work drive enough distance to justify a new pedel set. It's an automatic but I was thinking if you got a manual pedel kit the brake pedel would be smaller to accommodate the winter boots. Has anybody attempted this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Just want a new brake pedel that is smaller less width. My boots are wide enough where it is a pain to go from throttle to brake pedel. Use it for work drive enough distance to justify a new pedel set. It's an automatic but I was thinking if you got a manual pedel kit the brake pedel would be smaller to accommodate the winter boots. Has anybody attempted this?


Judging solely from these GM pictures, if you were able to disconnect the pedal from the lever arm (I think it is welded) and swap them or possibly using a manual pedal and bending it, you may be able to get the room you think you need. When I first started driving my auto, I wore large steel toed work boots and hated the pedals. I have since figured out that I need to be further away from the pedals and lower in the seat. My legs are basically stretched all the way out when driving. Much easier to maneuver the feet. I have had little to no issues since then.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Maybe I could try that first...never an easy modification. Your suggestion may prevent a headache or it could just turn into something crazy. If I go the crazy route I will post the process.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Absolutely welded on. The easiest thing I can think of is buy the brake pedel from GM for the manual transmission and unbolt and swap what is neccessary to get the new brake pedel installed. It has to match the OCD will kick in and the throttle pedal is plastic. So welding an aftermarket brake pedel to the unit would potentially look silly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Go to an LKQ or Pick-N-Pull type yard and and buy them there. Much Cheaper. I would buy one of each, slice off the pedals as neat as possible with a cutoff wheel and weld the other back on. The plastic pedal cover comes off pretty easily. 

I cannot find a better picture at the moment, but these are the covers I have on mine.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The easiest thing to do is going to be cut off some of the right/inboard side of the pedal.

The pedal assemblies aren't easy to change, and the pedal arm itself I don't believe offers any accelerator pedal clearance. I'd take some measurements before I did anything, and have someone with a manual make same messurements.

And then do what I do with my 14E feet....don't drive in boots. Put them on at work.


----------

